# Vvctre - Nintendo 3DS emulator based on Citra



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2020)

https://discord.gg/fUrNqwA


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2020)

https://github.com/vvanelslande/vvctre/releases/tag/17.3.0
Latest build is now version 17.3.0

Changelog:

Fixes citra-emu/citra#5053 (comment)


Revert citra-emu/citra#5053
Re-add sharper distant objects


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2020)

https://github.com/vvanelslande/vvctre/releases/tag/18.1.0
Latest build is 18.1.0

Changelog:


GUI: Add 3D settings
Change default 3D intensity to 0
RPC: Log settings after changing a setting
Minor RPC.md changes


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)

19.0.0 changelog:

Add initial configuration window



Add audio sink and device settings to the menu
Add microphone settings to the menu
Add custom layout settings to the menu
Use native message boxes
Install CIA: Show errors
Remove CLI options and commands
Remove input profile support
Remove DEFAULT_CONTROLS.txt
Fix post processing shaders
Log settings after changing camera settings
Change camera engine default to "blank"
19.1.0 changelog:

Initial configuration window: Add region
Add sound mode setting
Add country setting
Fix changing post processing shader from menu
Minor menu changes
Change menu language radio buttons to combo box
GUI: Remove launcher generator


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)

20.0.0 changelog:

Merge citra-emu/citra#5166
20.1.0 changelog:

Merge some new commits from citra-emu/citra#5152
Initial configuration window: Add Load File and Save File buttons to Controls tab
20.2.0 changelog:

Add User Folder setting to initial configuration window
Rename Data Folder to User Folder


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 2, 2020)

neat


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2020)

20.2.1 changelog:
Fix #7 and duplicate logs


----------



## Cyan (Apr 3, 2020)

thank you for your work and keeping that thread updated 
I didn't try it, but it's always good to have choices and different apps.


If @Dodain47 agree and you want, I can give you first post edit permission so you can also post updates and links.

Edit: Done. you now have access to first post edit option.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)

vvctre >= 23.0.0 doesn't use AppData or .local/share.
How to migrate from AppData or .local/share to user: https://github.com/vvanelslande/vvctre/issues/8


----------



## guilhermealucard (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi Valentin excelent work... citra official more error R6025 in my I3 4005U (Haswell)... your project how disable FPS display? And my menu settings not save my configuration. Restart emulator my settings reset.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 5, 2020)

Since this is obviously a serious project, may I put in a prayer for VR support some day thank you.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2020)

guilhermealucard said:


> how disable FPS display?


you can't


guilhermealucard said:


> my menu settings not save my configuration. Restart emulator my settings reset.


that's intentional

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

New 3DS game support and disk shader cache will be removed to make vvctre faster, reduce memory usage, and fix some bugs
The movie files will stop working.


----------



## brujo55 (Apr 10, 2020)

@vvanelslande 
Any way to play luigi mansion 2 without disabling hardware shader?

if i do that the game works but it becomes extremely slow, unplayable with intel integrated graphics unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2020)

brujo55 said:


> @vvanelslande
> Any way to play luigi mansion 2 without disabling hardware shader?
> 
> if i do that the game works but it becomes extremely slow, unplayable with intel integrated graphics unfortunately.


no


----------



## Owen_404 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2020)

Owen_404 said:


>



I added your video


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 11, 2020)

What is the minimum specs requirements for this emulator ? And recommended specs requirements?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2020)

minimum:

GPU with OpenGL >= 3.3

OS:

64-bit Windows >= 7
Visual C++ 2019 Redistributable
Windows N and KN only: Media Feature Pack for your Windows version (for playing AAC audio, optional)

64-bit Ubuntu 18.04 with packages:
For running releases
libsdl2-2.0-0
libpng16-16

For building
libsdl2-dev
libpng-dev
libfdk-aac-dev (for playing AAC audio, optional)



recommended: idk


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 11, 2020)

vvanelslande said:


> minimum:
> 
> GPU with OpenGL >= 3.3
> 
> ...



I thank you but... That is not my question. I already know this. He provided that information but what about recommend specs ? That's why. Anyway, I will wait for the developer's reply.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> recommend specs


idk


----------



## Owen_404 (Apr 11, 2020)

vvanelslande said:


> I added your video


cool


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)

I made scripts that start Docker containers that run homebrews in vvctre
https://gist.github.com/vvanelslande/79fbb0e499b34094a769918228d24e55


----------



## ChronicMasturbator (Jan 18, 2021)

Can someone please do me a favour? I've been playing Luigi's Mansion 2 on this and think it is much better than Citra. Someone who i met in the VVCTRE discord server (which i take is closed now because i can't access it anymore, correct?) basically set everything up for me (because i'm not tech savvy at all) and even made some plugins for me to make things easier... ie. a plugin that allows to me to answer a call from the doc each time he calls by just pressing LB on my controller instead of having to move my mouse over the second screen in the bottom corner and clicking on it.

I was just wondering now if any of you could possibly make a plugin that gives you an infinite number of those dog bones that bring you back to life when you die (basically a cheat) because i'm up to the Treacherous Mansion stage now and the Paranormal Chaos level is so ridiculously hard i'm just about ready to smash my controller on the floor... and to make it worse (as you all know) when you die you then have to start from the f**king beginning again!  If someone could please do this for me i'll be very appreciative. Thanks.


----------

